# Experienced White/Oliver dealer



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Is there a dealership out there that still has parts for White/Oliver tractors? Bought a 1270 mfwd White and need a few parts. Hoping there is still a dealer around that handled them in the day.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Long way away from you but Franken Implement of Carmel IA (Rock Valley IA zip code) might be able to help you. The old guy behind the parts counter would be your guy. He was the go to person when I fixed up a Minneapolis quite a few years ago. Also Town and Country Implement of Rock Valley was a White dealer, and O'Brien County Implement of Sheldon IA was also an Oliver/White dealer.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Those were the fiat built Oliver's so depending on what you need it maybe a struggle. "The tractor doctor" in Mondovi, Wi is someplace to try.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I noticed on another site that it said to use Oliver 1265 Parts Manuals for White 1270's.

So, you might find some of what you need at Steiner....or maybe not. You must have bought that awful cheap?

https://www.steinertractor.com/Default.aspx?CN=4806A835F1F5

Regards, Mike

P.S. I don't have any White parts, but I have a NIB Oliver temperature gauge.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Contact Maibach Tractor in Ohio. They still have parts manufactured when they get enough orders for em.

Like the pivot bearings for articulated Whites are no longer available from Agco, but Maibach has a batch of em made once in awhile.

Brad Maibach is an artist of Louvre quality on some of his builds. He's come up with some adapter kits for repower's that look better than factory.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Vol said:


> I noticed on another site that it said to use Oliver 1265 Parts Manuals for White 1270's.
> 
> So, you might find some of what you need at Steiner....or maybe not. You must have bought that awful cheap?
> 
> ...


Cost 5 bales of hay, needs a clutch for sure, otherwise its complete with a loader. Needed a little tractor for pulling the post pounder.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We've never had a Fiat on the farm, always the trusty ole standards like 77, 770, 88, 880, 1600, 1755, 1855, 1955, 2255.

The wife wants a Oliver 55 or 550, has to be a diesel too of course.,


----------

